# Valve spring selection for new cam



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello all!
Did some research on a cam.. Found one advertised on GMPerformance manufactured by Livernois Motorsports. they claim that they gained 90 HP and 50 lbs of torque with this cam on a factory tune. doing some shopping around I found I could get a Lunati custom grind cam with the exact spects from the GMPerf page. I ordered it and got the cam free delivery and will be here this week. Cost - $359.00. Sold on that deal! The cam specs are as follows Stock: 204/211 @ .050 .525 lift (116 lobe separation angle)
Livernois Motorsports cam 218/220 @ .050 .570 lift (114 lobe separation angle) My question is, Can I get away with using the factory LS2 springs since they say the springs can take up to .580 lift? or for the lobe being agressive, do I need a heavier pressure spring to keep the roller on the cam lobe? I really do not feel like spending 200+ dollars on a set of springs. HELP!!!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds too good to be true


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

From what i heard it is recommended the you change the springs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You should be fine, I have LS6 valvesprings on my cam and its pretty close to your specs. That what was recommended by LPE but if you ever go with 1.8 rockers then you need a better valvespring. You can save up alittle extra and go with some stonger ones.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that's a fairly mild cam and 90 HP has to be an exaggeration. you don't get that much with big cams. i'd upgrade the springs. it isn't worth dropping a valve down the road. you should also get some seals, locks, chrome moly push rods and titanium retainers while you're at in. it's not cheap to do it right tho.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

This is the link to the article. 
LS2 engine tests stage one and two - cams and heads - GM High Tech Performance

will the springs lifters fly off the lobe on high RPM?? I'm not a guy that over rev's his engine, if the top end is 6800 the car will never see anything over 6300. Just hope the spring hold up!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No, like I said I have the same valvesprings, and I rev mine to its set limit of 6500RPM with no problems. That cam is not aggressive enough to go with stiffer springs. If your worried about it then go with 918's or something along those lines. You don't have to buy things that you don't really need, I also have hardend pushrods, and locks, did I need them NO, the stock stuff is fine not enough stress on the valve train for that stuff.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Do i need the hardend pushrods too? Should I wait till I bend one?? LOL


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

If i was you i would really be thinking of getting the camshaft package it'll come out cheaper.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Do i need the hardend pushrods too? Should I wait till I bend one?? LOL


No, you don't need hardend pushrods, stock ones are good enough. I tend over do things sometime. If you want to buy some they will run you about $100 bucks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> This is the link to the article.
> LS2 engine tests stage one and two - cams and heads - GM High Tech Performance
> 
> will the springs lifters fly off the lobe on high RPM?? I'm not a guy that over rev's his engine, if the top end is 6800 the car will never see anything over 6300. Just hope the spring hold up!


it must be the best kept secret because i've seen all kinds of cam combinations and they haven't gotten that with a cam. now you're talking crank HP which is more than power your putting to the wheels but i've seen dyno numbers of a *Stage II cam* _with_ *Stage II heads* and it's 77 RWHP.

without ramping up the RPM you can get by without any more upgrades but for the work and tuning of a cam i'd consider a whole package of another cam...


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont like how much torque they sacrifice! Isnt there a better setup than that, that will keep the torque and hp numbers closer?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> without ramping up the RPM you can get by without any more upgrades but for the work and tuning of a cam i'd consider a whole package of another cam...


:agree 
Buy a CAM that is matched with springs. Then you know exactly what you have and that it'll perform the way you expect it to.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> Buy a CAM that is matched with springs. Then you know exactly what you have and that it'll perform the way you expect it to.


 Yup.:agree


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Buy a CAM that is matched with springs. Then you know exactly what you have and that it'll perform the way you expect it to.


Thats how I bought my cam it came with LS6 springs. I recommend that to people that have no knowlage about cams most people don't.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Hello all!
> Did some research on a cam.. Found one advertised on GMPerformance manufactured by Livernois Motorsports. they claim that they gained 90 HP and 50 lbs of torque with this cam on a factory tune. doing some shopping around I found I could get a Lunati custom grind cam with the exact spects from the GMPerf page. I ordered it and got the cam free delivery and will be here this week. Cost - $359.00. Sold on that deal! The cam specs are as follows Stock: 204/211 @ .050 .525 lift (116 lobe separation angle)
> Livernois Motorsports cam 218/220 @ .050 .570 lift (114 lobe separation angle) My question is, Can I get away with using the factory LS2 springs since they say the springs can take up to .580 lift? or for the lobe being agressive, do I need a heavier pressure spring to keep the roller on the cam lobe? I really do not feel like spending 200+ dollars on a set of springs. HELP!!!


90 HP from a CAM only. NO WAY IN HELL. If you have a cam installed it is always a good idea to upgrade your springs. The stockers won't last with a better then stock cam.


PAUL. Go down to Mongillos and talk to them.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> Buy a CAM that is matched with springs. Then you know exactly what you have and that it'll perform the way you expect it to.


YES YES YES, Get a Cam with Matching Springs. Your wallet might hate you but your motor will love you.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow I bet it confusing for anyone reading this thread, I say the springs is good(because I have them)with that cam he's looking at and others say to change the springs. Anyother time I would say change the springs.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I thank all of you for the input. I will just suck it up and do the pushrods and springs now since i'm there. I'll let you know the dyno numbers after the cam is in and the tune is done.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck brother. i'll be curious what you're going to put down. i have a feeling tho that you're going to wish you went bigger...


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, I installed the new cam. I needed to put in new pushrods due to .50 too short with the stock to accomidate the preload on the cam. I ended up buying the lunati #60514 cam. it's 227/233 @.50 .584 lift. or something like that.. Anyway, LS6 and LS2 valve springs the same part number? Lunati said that I can use them but not recomended. the valve train is quiet while idling.. once a bit of a rev is in the factor, then i get conversation from the valve train swearing at me in Italian. Short pushrods. If I dont push this engine Do you think I can get away with this for a few months?? Remember we dont have to have high revs to move our goats... What are your thoughts for now??


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You might get away with it, But dont recommened it for long.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Roger that! It will be April 1st before she comes out of the garage, but I think it's going to be 160 for the springs, I might just as well just do them. Gotta wait for the bonus check from work..


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

These will di the job. Livernois Motorsports LS-Series Dual Valve Springs
For vehicles with large camshafts, Livernois Motorsports recommends our newly designed chrome dual valve spring, which is capable of .690 lift


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

was thinking of those. I ended up buying the comp cams brand. I only have a .584 lift and still have the the 1.7 ratio. I also had to go with 7.450 pushrods to take up for the lost lifter/valve preload.


----------

